# "Karaoke" style microphone into PC



## Big_Gig (Jun 27, 2002)

I know nothing when it comes to sound systems, etc.
I enjoy singing karaoke and would like to be able to play music on my computer (with both flv player files and windows media player files), sing along into a microphone, and finally record and play what listeners at a karaoke bar/club would hear. 

I was just given a microphone that I think came from a cheap home karaoke system. It is a 600 ohm uni-directional dynamic mike. The plug does not fit into the computer microphone jack as it is way too big, it would fit into an electric guitar amp (which I do not have, but a friend did). 

I would like to be able to use this microphone the way I described above. I am on a fixed income (disability) and need to keep expenses down to an absolute minimum. I was told that all I need to do is purchase an adapter that would allow the microphone plug to fit into the jack on the back of the computer. I suspect that the solution would not be so simple. 

Also, can anyone recommend any free and/or very cheap software to allow the above?
Thanks,
Gig


----------



## Stormstrike (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's a good free audio editor:

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/

Or try Cool Edit Pro (Adobe Audition) if you want more options. It sounds like if you're just recording karaoke you aren't going to do much more than add some compression and reverb and maybe edit hiss or dead space out of your recordings.

As for the mic, you can get an adapter for a few bucks at Radio Shack, or get a cheap condenser/pre-amp combo at a place like Guitar Center. The jump in quality from a crappy dynamic to a halfway decent condenser (like an MXL or low-end Audio Technica) is massive. You would not want to use a condenser for live karaoke, but for recorded vocals, a condenser is the best.

Good luck.


----------



## Big_Gig (Jun 27, 2002)

Thank you, I'll try that


----------



## Stormstrike (Apr 17, 2008)

No prob. One more thing to add in regards to Radio Shack -- some adapters may be mono-only, so it's a good idea to check that you're buying a stereo connector. (I learned that the hard way because I didn't read the label closely enough and had to go back to exchange it.) Good luck.


----------

